# je n'arrive pas à mettre de la muqique sur mon ipod



## maytitfol (10 Avril 2009)

Je viens d'acheter mon ipod nano chromatique et je voulais mettre de la musique dessus à partir de ma bibliothèque. Le problème, c'est que en faisant "envoyer vers" ca ne marche pas et mon ipod n'apparait pas dans la liste des appareils à syncronyser. Je n'ai pas réussi à installer itunes. Est-ce possibles de mettre de la musique sur mon ipod sans itunes ? Merci de m'aider au plus vite !
a+++


----------



## DeepDark (10 Avril 2009)

maytitfol a dit:


> Je viens d'acheter mon ipod nano chromatique et je voulais mettre de la musique dessus à partir de ma bibliothèque. Le problème, c'est que en faisant "envoyer vers" ca ne marche pas et mon ipod n'apparait pas dans la liste des appareils à syncronyser. Merci de m'aider au plus vite !
> a+++



et bienvenue à toi 


Il faut passer par iTunes 

http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/download/


----------



## maytitfol (10 Avril 2009)

merci


----------

